# USB Sound Cards ASUS Xonar U3



## dmtr (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi ALL!

What is the status of this device in FreeBSD 10.x/11.x?

Interested in working without "dances with tambourines" 

Now I use the USB sound on the chip C-Media CM108.
Is it better or worse ASUS Xonar U3: don't know.

For example, the internal sound on ASUS XL555 much worse than on the C-Media CM108.


----------



## t1066 (Nov 16, 2016)

I cannot commend on the sound quality. But most USB sound cards should work in FreeBSD. A notable exception is Audioquest dragonfly. I could not get it work without noises.


----------

